# BRB Warlord Traits



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Which of the three trees do you most often roll on if you are choosing from the book? Is there one tree that you feel is better than the other two trees?

When I play my Space Wolves I typically pick from the Command Traits. I like to run heavy hitting HQ choices like a Wolf Lord on a Thunderwolf and I feel that the Command Traits have the most to offer this choice. 

What tree do you most roll under and why?


----------



## Hydraulix (May 5, 2013)

Well with my Tau of course I use my own chart XD 

But with my space marines I prefer command traits because it dictates how you have to use your commander far less then the others while still offering some nice bonuses. But Extra VPs from legendary fighter is tempting to try for.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Generally I go for Personal, as most of them are to do with leadership, and being crons we don't really care too much about that. If it is 2 objectives or less I roll on Strategic for the hope i get the stealth in ruins, as most of personal is you being near objectives


----------

